# Looking for work in HK. 7 years exp in China



## alix799 (Jul 4, 2010)

Dear All,

Hi, I am Alice, 31y old, Italian.

I have lived and worked in Mainland China for 7 years.
I am looking to relocate in HK.

I have worked in the field of sourcing / buying on behalf of European retailers chains (Auchan / Leroy Merlin / Leclerc) and for European importers. I managed a section of their purchasing needs creating collections of new products, doing OEM production, having their own mould opened, checking quality, auditing factories, arranging certifications according to EU laws, assisting for shipments, mixing goods from different suppliers in different regions into the same container, providing warehouse and logistic support and advices on payments (managing to get long term payments for my clients), finding new and better sub suppliers of raw materials to provide a better finished product, knowing the trends of raw materials prices and understanding when a raise in price is correct and when it is just a way to try get some more money out of clients' pockets, arranging missions and trips.

My English level is certified by the following: IELST academic (band 8), TOEFL (112/120), Certificate Proficiency English from Cambridge University.
My chinese mandarin is basic, I can communicate with suppliers about prices and can have basic communications to live and go around.

I loved the job but I needed to change air, and I love HK where I come often since I have a few friends who live there.

I would like to know if anybody could suggest me a way to find contacts in the Buying Offices of Western companies where I could do what i know best: sourcing / merchandiser / supervisor of collections. 

My expertise resides in household goods, kitchenware, bathware, sports equipment, building material, furniture (outdoor / indoor / office), home decorations, seasonal items, storage products, plastic injections, sportswear, toys and other areas. I never dealt with food.

I could be an asset for the company that would hire me because of my experience in China, my database of suppliers' contacts with whom I worked and whom I trained to deliver quality products according to the standards the clients need, my ability to negotiate with Chinese suppliers, finding the right way between getting what the client wants and not pushing too much and ending up with crappy items or delayed delivery.

I am a hard dedicated worker who gives 100% (and more) to the job, who loves the job and who would like to find an environment where to grow.

I thank you for reading this and I thank you deeply anyone who will help me, sometimes the tiniest advice can open up big doors.

Best regards,

Alice Renacco

]

ps: I have attached my resume as well


----------

